# Xena - Intruder finding videos.



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

A couple of videos from this evening's training.

The two scenarios are similar, but in different arenas.

The first being an open area search for an 'intruder', who is located lying motionless under a tree. Without him showing threat, nor command from me Xena simply stands over him and barks. Almost Search & Rescue like.

Following non compliance from the intruder, we tested a passive bite command and she didn't let me down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4g_1pFuKwI&feature=channel_page

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The second scenario is her first ever indoor building search for an intruder. The open window is the point of entry for both the intruder and Xena. She overcomes any slippery floor concerns and quickly sets about finding the hidden intruder. 
I felt she lacked some orchestration and thought in the building and over exuberance seemed to get the better of her. When she calmed down, she started to use her nose better, which led her to the room with the almost closed door. (The intruder was standing behind it).

After I kicked it open and challenged the male, she moved in on command and I think quite confidently dealt with the intruder.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb9XfnChWBw&feature=channel



As always any thoughts/views/opinions on how we can do things better, are always welcome. As are any confirmations that parts of what we are doing are ok.

Regards
Gary


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice work Gary and Xena. Cheers.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

gary, can't comment on the training b/c you're way too far ahead of me, other than to say that Xena is the BOMB (which speaks to your skills as well, BTW).

my daughter & i are your 2 biggest fans and have been since Xena was a baby-girl, and when she saw these vids (Cait, dau), she said she wants a Xena pup, sooooo, if you ever breed her to Ulko, you had best let me know first, ok? i don't care what anyone else on here says: i have dibs

i can say that condition-wise she looks perfect!! keep posting the vids-i learn a little something every time.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

My favorite thing, in all your videos, is seeing how much she enjoys doing what is asked of her. What a great relationship you have!


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Gary

i am such a lazy typer, i could offer some nuggets of how to improve you building searches for the dog & yourself as handler.

easier if you called me haha

Im guessing she has statred on building searches ?. If so you want to take out all the rigidness of proceedure. Strip it back to short runaways into rooms to bring the dogs drive up for searching and keep yourself out of the picture , let the dog work on its on... i appreciate your having to film it

there are loads of things invovled in building searches, ie officer safety. You dont walk by rooms the dog hasnt searched. thats why you allow the dog to do a free search first, if she hasnt located then you do a systematic room by room 

as i said i could type pages on the topic there are so many training avenues invovled in it.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> i am such a lazy typer, i could offer some nuggets of how to improve you building searches for the dog & yourself as handler.
> 
> easier if you called me haha


Yeah, I'll have to give you a ring again soon...I've got your number still.



Barrie Kirkland said:


> Im guessing she has statred on building searches ?. If so you want to take out all the rigidness of proceedure. Strip it back to short runaways into rooms to bring the dogs drive up for searching and keep yourself out of the picture , let the dog work on its on... i appreciate your having to film it


Yeah, that was the first ever building search she's done. We didn't even have a go, and then bring the camera. It was the first time, and I had the camera with me. I was concerned the slippery floors would cause her grief and thankfully they didn't.

I noticed she was relying a lot on sight than her nose and hadn't realised that the 'bad guy' would be hiding. She wasn't very systematic in her approach, but then again, it's only her first time. I expect too much of her at times, but she's a joy to train.



Barrie Kirkland said:


> there are loads of things invovled in building searches, ie officer safety. You dont walk by rooms the dog hasnt searched. thats why you allow the dog to do a free search first, if she hasnt located then you do a systematic room by room


Yeah, I'm going to give it a bit more thought next time. Obviously, as she's not licensed and only a private PP/Trials dog, the building search training is only academic. It's just another "string to her bow" and something to keep her entertained and sharp.



Barrie Kirkland said:


> as i said i could type pages on the topic there are so many training avenues invovled in it.


Feel free to type what you want mate...advice is great and that's what the forums are about...typing is a necessary evil. [I'm just lucky I can do 60wpm]:mrgreen:


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Gary

well I can see she will make a good searcher . It's all drive & motivation . I would take it back to short runaways to get her finding & barking for the man . You can them lengthen the search space . Just take it stage by stage .


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> well I can see she will make a good searcher . It's all drive & motivation . I would take it back to short runaways to get her finding & barking for the man . You can them lengthen the search space . Just take it stage by stage .


Ok mate...I'll have a go at that...

Thanks for that.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

i am such a crap typer. The dog will use its nose more when its understands the game, find man = reward.

SO you would start out with decoy in a room in the open , when dog is barking strongly on the man = reward. Eventually he goes into concealment the dog has to use the ole nose. There are loads of factors involved. The mechanics are the simple part.

When the dog is more advance you would scent up all the rooms prior to going into to concealment to make it harder and train the dog to look for the strongest human scent source.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

nice dog,
i love the single bite on the man under the tree vid, she just holds on one place forever through dragging and fighting, its beautiful
less stitches to explain to your chief


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Mike Lauer said:


> nice dog,
> i love the single bite on the man under the tree vid, she just holds on one place forever through dragging and fighting, its beautiful
> less stitches to explain to your chief


Glad you like her Mike..

Although, I'd still have lots to explain to my chief...as I'm actually a traffic cop on a stolen vehicle squad and Xena is my PP/home security dog... :mrgreen:


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

I think your chief would be why is this dug fouling my lovely traffic vehicle haha


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

A quick video from this morning's search training.

An open area search on farmland. The 'criminal' decoy isn't wearing any protective equipment whatsoever and remains still and passive when she finds him.

She's a bit dirty, in that she paws him a bit and tries to overly intimidate him... so she'd be penalised in many sports, of course. But there's no dirty bites or nips, she's 'honest' enough in that respect.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??
When are you sending me my puppy ??


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I got to question the guy who would do that with no sleeve. Give Jeff a dog will you already.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

cause in the uk all PD & service dogs are taught to stand off ie hold & bark


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> cause in the uk all PD & service dogs are taught to stand off ie hold & bark



Are all BH PSDs in the UK 100%? I doubt it. Gary's decoy probably knows this dog well enough that he felt comfortable with no equipment. That said....Xena is a PPD not a PSD (yet) and...even if she was a PSD and even SCRATCHED a passive perp chances are the scumbag would get paid.

Gary....nice job. Personally, I don't mind her little indiscretions and her forceful nature in the stand off. It shows she's got salt.

Howard


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Gary's decoy probably knows this dog well enough that he felt comfortable with no equipment.


That's normally the case with the other decoys I train with. However, the guy in the last video, in the Camo jacket, had never trained with Xena before - so it was the first time either of them had met face to face. That in itself, I like as training - as she doesn't know the guy, so you're getting a more 'accurate or transparent' display from the dog, IMHO.



Howard Knauf said:


> Gary....nice job. Personally, I don't mind her little indiscretions and her forceful nature in the stand off. It shows she's got salt.
> 
> Howard


I knew you'd like that, my friend. We appreciate 'salt', you and I, don't we....?  Gawdammit .. :lol:


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

100% no... come on howard you read all the arguements on the UK boards

neds dont get paid out if they are bitten , if a ned is bitten he is getting the jail for something haha

i shouldnt put that on open boards haha... in scotland we have "breach of the peace"... common law...

england haha treat neds too well... have far too many rights down there... Scots law you get very little rights


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> 100% no... come on howard you read all the arguements on the UK boards
> 
> neds dont get paid out if they are bitten , if a ned is bitten he is getting the jail for something haha
> 
> ...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I LOVE that dog......


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> 100% no... come on howard you read all the arguements on the UK boards
> 
> neds dont get paid out if they are bitten , if a ned is bitten he is getting the jail for something haha



I DO read the UK boards...thats why I said that. I've read a bunch of times that scrotes get paid for justified bites, or any injury from a K9(. Not all the time, but enough.) Hell, I think I even heard about one where the guy was paid cause the dog scared him...psycological injury or some such crap.

Glad to know the Scotts' are harder.:-D

Howard


----------



## Andrew Rowley (Nov 3, 2008)

Xena rocks, i always enjoy new postings. If her former training is anything to go by she will master building searh. 
Gary do you do building search at home, ie get her to search the house when you get home?


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> I DO read the UK boards...thats why I said that. I've read a bunch of times that scrotes get paid for justified bites, or any injury from a K9(. Not all the time, but enough.) Hell, I think I even heard about one where the guy was paid cause the dog scared him...psycological injury or some such crap.
> 
> Glad to know the Scotts' are harder.:-D
> 
> Howard



as one that doesnt hold the purse strings i cant say for sure, however if convicted for an offence & being on the recieiving end.. i doubt they would recieve compen... the force lawyers would dispute it. But in general they worry bout dog bites.. look at the recent G20 & the use of force with Dogs & PSU

there is a huge difference between scots & english law... your have fae fewer rights in scotland than you do in england

no telephone calls up here... no seeing your lawyer before interview.. no full disclosure to the defence prior to interview...love it


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> When are you sending me my puppy ??
> When are you sending me my puppy ??
> When are you sending me my puppy ??
> When are you sending me my puppy ??
> ...


JEFF--QUIT TRYING TO CUT IN LINE AND QUIT YOUR CRYBABY ACT!! YOU HAVE AN ULKO PUP ON THE WAY- YOU DON"T NEED A XENA PUP!!!

and yes, it's in all caps because i'm yelling


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> as one that doesnt hold the purse strings i cant say for sure, however if convicted for an offence & being on the recieiving end.. i doubt they would recieve compen... the force lawyers would dispute it. But in general they worry bout dog bites.. look at the recent G20 & the use of force with Dogs & PSU



Gary could better answer concerning perps getting paid for injuries by PSDs in England. The UK handlers I talk to all complain about it. Just saying.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Andrew Rowley said:


> Xena rocks, i always enjoy new postings.


That's good to hear. Thanks for that Andrew... 



Andrew Rowley said:


> Gary do you do building search at home, ie get her to search the house when you get home?


I don't, but it's definitely something I've considered training. 

I know it's one of the marketing tools in Personal Protection Dog sales...that the dog will search your home for any intruders prior to you going in, etc.

I like to think of Xena as an all-round dog, capable of obedience, agility, search work and protection...so anything that's another "string to her bow" then I'm willing to train.

The only issue I have, is the wrath of my wife. We have cream coloured carpets and leather furniture and as Xena isn't normally allowed in the house - I can just imagine the clean up bill following a session of 'home search training'..#-o


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Gary could better answer concerning perps getting paid for injuries by PSDs in England. The UK handlers I talk to all complain about it. Just saying.



England have it bad compared to us, the deck is firmly stacked against. Suspects & accused persons have far more rights down south. And I'm sure that permiates. To dog bites as well

all persons bitten and convicted up here don't get compen as the actions of the handler were found to justifiable & proportianate in a court


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Barrie..

I know we're getting seriously off-topic here...but what's the story in Scotland with you having to have 2 police officers to do certain things..ie: corroboration all the time... ??


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Gary

yeah sorry for goin OT from the xena thread. 

Yeah tis true everything apart from a couple of offences require corroboration.a foundation of scots law . A downside to you guys

on the up we don't have pace, no access to lawyers, no disclosure , notebook interviews

English neds hate getting locked up in Scotland , rights of accused aren't as great up here 

I love the I want my phone call. Plus we don't need to be directed by pf re charging. We make the decision re direction of enquiry and I they are going custody

back on topic now haha


----------

